# 60D Shutter Actuations??



## megnliz (Aug 20, 2013)

How do I check the shutter actuations on a 60D on a Mac? EOSInfo isn't available for Mac. I tried 40D Shutter Count, but that didn't work with the 60D. 

I'm selling my 60D and I'm sure I'll get asked for the shutter actuation at some point. 

I'll post an ad in the Buy & Sell forum as well...but if anyone is interested in a 60D, well...I'm selling 

60D - purchased June 2011
18-135mm EF-S lens f/3.5-5.6
55-250mm EF-S lens f/4-5.6 (like new, barely used)
Original packaging, owners manuals, battery, charger, strap, etc
Filters for both lenses: UV, diffusion, 8-point star, neutral density. Some of them were never even used.

All in great condition.  ~$900

If anyone knows how I can find the shutter actuations without paying a service center, I'd appreciate it


----------



## JohnTrav (Aug 20, 2013)

www.eoscount.com

You should be able to hook the camera up to your computer and check it on that website. Instructions are also on the site I believe.

This was free last time I used it.


----------



## KmH (Aug 20, 2013)

Duplicate selling post.


----------

